# Sismos Portugal 2017



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

*Risco sísmico em Lisboa: “É como estar em cima de um barril de pólvora”*
Jornal Económico

11:30
*Investigador do Instituto Superior Técnico afirma que se está "mais seguro em cima da Ponte 25 de Abril ou da Vasco da Gama do que em muitos prédios de Lisboa".*

O professor e investigador do Instituto Superior Técnico, Mário Lopes, defendeu que o risco sísmico em Lisboa é um problema que não pode ser ignorado, na primeira de várias reuniões da comissão de Urbanismo da assembleia municipal. O especialista assinalou erros, mas também indiferença em relação ao problema, sendo que acredita que Lisboa ficaria em escombros se acontecesse outro sismo como o de 1755.

“O problema sísmico não se resolve a nível técnico. Isto é, como muitos outros problemas do país, um problema político”, defendeu Mário Lopes na quarta-feira durante uma reunião com os deputados das comissões de Urbanismo e Mobilidade da Assembleia Municipal de Lisboa, citado pelo “Público”. “Nós estamos em cima do problema. É como estar em cima de um barril de pólvora e a mecha estar a arder”.

O investigador comparou Lisboa à cidade italiana de Amatrice que sofreu entre agosto e dezembro de 2016 vários sismos. Mário Lopes acredita que se assim fosse, não ficariam construções de pé na capital nacional, numa crítica tanto aos moldes da reabilitação urbana, como ao que acredita ser uma inércia por parte das forças políticas em relação ao assunto.

“A Baixa é um marco da História da Humanidade que nós próprios temos andado a destruir”, acrescentou em relação à remoção das gaiolas pombalinas e ampliação do número de pisos sem o reforço das bases dos edifícios. “Isto é a receita para o desastre”.

Quando questionado sobre o risco de colapso das pontes que unem as duas margens do rio Tejo pela deputada do PSD Rosa Carvalho da Silva, o investigador Mário Lopes afirmou que se está ” mais seguro em cima da Ponte 25 de Abril ou da Vasco da Gama do que em muitos prédios de Lisboa”. A comissão de Urbanismo da assembleia municipal continuará com uma série de reuniões sobre o risco sísmico de Lisboa, cujas conclusões vão ser publicadas num relatório.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/risco-sismico-lisboa-estar-cima-um-barril-polvora-107224


----------



## vamm (10 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

Sismo de 2.9 ao largo de Sines. Foi sentido por algumas pessoas e, por incrivel que pareça, os cães da minha zona estavam passados à hora do sismo  e eu a achar que era um cão ou outro bicho qualquer a inquietá-los.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:41)

vamm disse:


> Sismo de 2.9 ao largo de Sines. Foi sentido por algumas pessoas e, por incrivel que pareça, os cães da minha zona estavam passados à hora do sismo  e eu a achar que era um cão ou outro bicho qualquer a inquietá-los.


Magnitude ML 3.0
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-01-09 22:10:55.9 UTC
Location 37.99 N ; 8.93 W
Depth 18 km
Distances 83 km S of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 22:10:55.9 2017-01-09 
59 km S of Setúbal, Portugal / pop: 118,000 / local time: 22:10:55.9 2017-01-09 
6 km NW of Sines, Portugal / pop: 12,800 / local time: 22:10:55.9 2017-01-09 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=558722


----------



## lserpa (22 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

Comunicado Sismológico 4/2017

Na sequência do comunicado 06/2017, emitido pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores que aqui se reproduz,

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 19:15 (hora local=UTC-1) do dia 20 de janeiro, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada entre 31 e 19 km a W de Vitória, ilha da Graciosa. Os dois sismos mais energéticos tiveram magnitude 3,3 e ocorreram no dia 21 de janeiro, às 8:08 (hora local=UTC-1), tendo sido sentidos com intensidade II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Guadalupe, concelho de Santa Cruz da Graciosa.



Até ao momento foram registados 47 eventos, não havendo informação de mais nenhum evento ter sido sentido pela população.



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.    
Fonte SRPCBA 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Magnitude    3.1
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2017-01-22 19:30:54.0 UTC
Location    36.85 N ; 23.87 W
Depth    5 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=561960


----------



## FernandoAlexandre (23 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Boa noite.
É a primeira vez que aqui reporto algo.
No passado DOMINGO, dia 22, por volta das 06:58, estava eu deitado na cama, sem conseguir dormir, quando senti a cama a abanar ao de leve. O que era pouco perceptível aumentou, abanando até ligeiramente os móveis do quarto e alguns objetos que estavam por cima. Este tremor duro cerca de 2 minutos, ficando eu imóvel na cama, tentando perceber que raio se estava a passar. Passado poucos segundos, voltou a "tremideira", desta vez mais ligeira, mas mesmo assim perceptível.
Sendo eu um leigo no que toca a sismos, falei com familiares e amigos, e NINGUÉM sentiu nada.
Eu sei o que é um tremor de terra (senti um quando estive nos Açores), e não estava sob o efeito de álcool nem drogas. No site do IPMA, não se regista NADA para a hora em que isto ocorreu, nem noutros sites do género.
Eu não estou maluquinho, mas mais ninguém sentiu!

Eu vivo num prédio recente, no terceiro andar, e nunca o prédio tremeu com camiões, relâmpagos, etc ..

Eu vivo a menos de 1km do centro de Cantanhede, distrito de Coimbra.

Haverá mais alguém que tenha sentido, ou que me consiga explicar o que raio aconteceu??

Estou disponível para esclarecer qualquer dúvida ou adicionar informação complementar.


Obrigado, e AJUDEM-ME!

[editado: o meu gato também sentiu, encostou-se a um canto do quarto a tremer]


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2017 às 09:35)

Podes sempre contactar o IPMA a questionar se registaram alguma coisa, se foi de origem geológica..o mais provável é que tenha sido registado nas estações sísmicas mais próximas. A universidade de Coimbra deve ter uns acelerometros instalados na universidade, mesmo que o tremor não fosse de origem geológica, mas que fosse o suficiente para vibrar os prédios nas redondezas, é o suficiente para haver um registo num acelerometro em Coimbra.

Podem ter registado algo, mas se não tem uma assinatura sísmica, o IPMA não cataloga o evento, e se dizes que durou 2mnts, sismos ditos normais de baixa magnitude não tem essa duração.

Quando tiver oportunidade posso dar uma espreitadela nas estações sísmicas mais próximas, mas a como a de Manteigas está offline, as mais próximas são as de Lisboa e Estremoz, e não acredito que tenham registado algo, pois estão muito distantes de Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 10:31)

*Açores. Sessenta e um sismos num espaço de 72 horas*
JORNAL I24/01/2017 09:30


Do total dos eventos, dois foram sentidos pela população.

Segundo o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil, registaram-se 61 sismos no mar a oeste da ilha Graciosa, nos Açores, nas últimas 72 horas.

Do total, dois foram sentidos pela população.

"Os dois sismos mais energéticos tiveram magnitude 3,3 na escala de Richter" e ocorreram às 08:08 de sábado, "tendo sido sentidos com intensidade II/III na escala de Mercalli Modificada na freguesia de Guadalupe, concelho de Santa Cruz da Graciosa", disse a Proteção Civil, de acordo com o Diário de Notícias.

 O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e dos Bombeiros dos Açores recomendaram ainda à população que tomem medidas de autoproteção caso venha a ocorrer um novo sismo.
https://ionline.sapo.pt/545375


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

Para seguir as ocorrências sísmicas nos Açores: http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx


----------



## FernandoAlexandre (24 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

fablept disse:


> Podes sempre contactar o IPMA a questionar se registaram alguma coisa, se foi de origem geológica..o mais provável é que tenha sido registado nas estações sísmicas mais próximas. A universidade de Coimbra deve ter uns acelerometros instalados na universidade, mesmo que o tremor não fosse de origem geológica, mas que fosse o suficiente para vibrar os prédios nas redondezas, é o suficiente para haver um registo num acelerometro em Coimbra.
> 
> Podem ter registado algo, mas se não tem uma assinatura sísmica, o IPMA não cataloga o evento, e se dizes que durou 2mnts, sismos ditos normais de baixa magnitude não tem essa duração.
> 
> Quando tiver oportunidade posso dar uma espreitadela nas estações sísmicas mais próximas, mas a como a de Manteigas está offline, as mais próximas são as de Lisboa e Estremoz, e não acredito que tenham registado algo, pois estão muito distantes de Coimbra.



Olá. Como poderei contactar o IPMA?
Obrigado


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

FernandoAlexandre disse:


> Olá. Como poderei contactar o IPMA?
> Obrigado



Telefonicamente:218 447 000
E-mail: info@impa.pt 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (26 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

FernandoAlexandre disse:


> Boa noite.
> É a primeira vez que aqui reporto algo.
> No passado DOMINGO, dia 22, por volta das 06:58, estava eu deitado na cama, sem conseguir dormir, quando senti a cama a abanar ao de leve. O que era pouco perceptível aumentou, abanando até ligeiramente os móveis do quarto e alguns objetos que estavam por cima. Este tremor duro cerca de 2 minutos,
> ...



Pelo menos na estação sísmica da Universidade de Coimbra não registou nada especial <20Hz




Dados: IRIS  SS  COI


----------



## FernandoAlexandre (27 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

fablept disse:


> Pelo menos na estação sísmica da Universidade de Coimbra não registou nada especial <20Hz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E isso é suficiente para sentir a terra a tremer?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2017 às 21:20)

*2017-01-27 19:03:50.6*_2hr 14min ago_ 35.45  N  3.69  W  30 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-27 14:28:50.5*_6hr 49min ago_ 35.41  N  3.72  W  13 3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-27 11:10:58.2*_10hr 07min ago_ 35.57  N  3.76  W  2 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-27 03:21:39.0* 36.57  N  7.55  W  14 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-25 20:43:34.0* 36.93  N  11.00  W  15 2.6  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-01-23 06:01:56.0* 36.65  N  11.12  W  1 2.2  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-01-22 19:50:34.0* 35.80  N  6.50  W  32 2.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-20 10:06:55.0* 36.53  N  11.02  W  31 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-01-17 06:23:15.0* 36.32  N  11.55  W  10 2.5  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-01-14 23:52:48.0* 36.40  N  8.95  W  17 2.5  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

*2017-01-28 16:24:19.0*_4hr 37min ago_ 36.17  N  10.60  W  5 2.4  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-01-28 08:15:16.0* 38.12  N  9.00  W  17 2.7  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 20:21)

Magnitude 3.1
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-01-30 19:52:03.0 UTC
Location 38.87 N ; 29.58 W
Depth 15 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=563914#map


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Magnitude 3.1
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-01-30 19:52:03.0 UTC
Location 38.87 N ; 29.58 W
Depth 15 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=563914#map


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 20:45)

*Mais outro sismo:*
Magnitude 3.2
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-01-30 20:20:34.0 UTC
Location 38.85 N ; 29.57 W
Depth 15 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=563927#map


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

*Mapa do passado dos sismos em Portugal esclarece riscos no futuro*
Investigadores da Universidade de Évora analisaram dados sobre a actividade sísmica em Portugal de 1300 a 2014. O mapa regista 175 sismos neste período e define claramente as zonas de maior risco no futuro.






Uma equipa de cientistas da Universidade de Évora estudou o quanto Portugal tremeu (e onde) ao longo de várias centenas de anos, mais precisamente entre 1300 e 2014. O mapa de intensidades sísmicas máximas observadas destaca a região de Lisboa e arredores, o Norte da costa alentejana e o Algarve como as zonas mais sensíveis. Partindo da certeza de que a terra vai voltar a tremer um dia, os investigadores defendem a adopção de medidas de prevenção nas zonas mais críticas.





Portugal vai sofrer um sismo? “Seguramente”, responde, sem qualquer hesitação, Mourad Bezzeghoud, investigador do Instituto de Ciências da Terra da Universidade de Évora e um dos autores do artigo publicado na revista _Sismological Research Letters_, da Sociedade Americana de Sismologia.

Quando? “Não sou capaz de dizer. É impossível saber isso com exactidão”, admite o geofísico. E onde? O que o mapa que a equipa de investigadores da Universidade de Évora nos diz é que há locais onde um eventual sismo poderá surgir com mais intensidade. São as áreas que escondem perto de nós um “confronto de duas placas tectónicas”, a africana que está a colidir com a euroasiática, explica Mourad Bezzeghoud. Mais precisamente, o Algarve e a região de Lisboa e arredores.
O estudo agora apresentado considerou um período histórico, entre 1300 e 1985, e um período de medições instrumentais entre 1986 e 2014 com dados mais precisos (nomeadamente, os registos feitos pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, ou IPMA). “Setecentos anos parece muito tempo mas não é nada se pensarmos no tempo da Terra”, avisa o investigador, que faz questão de sublinhar que este estudo é um projecto aberto e pode (e deve) ser alvo de contributos de qualquer investigador interessado. No período histórico foram registados 160 eventos sísmicos e no período mais recente foram usados os dados de 15 sismos. Um total de 175 pontos assinalados no mapa, portanto. 

*A tremer durante uma "Avé Maria" *
Para perceber o que aconteceu antes de 1986 foi preciso recorrer a qualquer tipo de registo. Cartas, relatórios, documentos históricos, notícias, qualquer coisa. Os investigadores recuaram a um tempo em que o registo de um sismo era descrito com um “castigo de Deus” que destruía igrejas e casas e durava “uma Avé Maria”.

Com diferentes fontes de informação, a equipa converteu todos os dados para uma só escala (a Escala de Mercalli Modificada) e para a elaboração do mapa foram apenas considerados os eventos sísmicos com uma intensidade igual ou superior a V (cinco). De acordo com a escala usada, um sismo de intensidade V é aquele que é, por exemplo, capaz de acordar alguém que está a dormir. O IPMA classifica esta intensidade como forte e descreve que pode ser “sentido fora de casa; pode ser avaliada a direcção do movimento; as pessoas são acordadas; os líquidos oscilam e alguns extravasam; pequenos objectos em equilíbrio instável deslocam-se ou são derrubados; as portas oscilam, fecham-se ou abrem-se; os estores e os quadros movem-se, os pêndulos dos relógios param ou iniciam ou alteram o seu estado de oscilação”.
Segundo concluíram, aproximadamente cem anos separam os três sismos com magnitude superior a 8,0 na escala de Ritcher (relativa à magnitude, a energia libertada por um sismo) ocorridos no período em estudo: em 1755, com epicentro na costa, sentido em toda a Europa e seguido de _tsunami_ em Portugal, no golfo de Cádis e no Norte de Marrocos; em 1858, com epicentro ao largo da costa; e em 1969, seguido de um _tsunami_ pouco intenso. 

O risco sísmico em Portugal continental e na região Atlântica subjacente é caracterizado por eventos moderados a fortes em terra e elevados a muito elevados no mar. Isto já se sabia antes da elaboração deste mapa. Além de tornar mais legível o passado sísmico de Portugal, este estudo deixa avisos para o futuro. O zonamento da perigosidade sísmica é “crítico” para “apoiar a tomada de decisões relativamente à localização e qualidade da construção”, defende Mourad Bezzeghoud. E se pouco podemos fazer além de eventuais reforços em relação aos edifícios que já existem, as novas construções deveriam ser abrangidas por mais regras anti-sísmicas, diz o investigador.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 01-02-2017 pelas 02:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 65 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro. 

Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## romeupaz (1 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

Forte Sismo em sentido à minutos em Leiria


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

romeupaz disse:


> Forte Sismo em sentido à minutos em Leiria


Confere nas cortes sentiu se bem... Mais de 3.0 a pouca profundidade

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (1 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

eu senti aqui bem forte


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

Pessoal, vinha aqui dizer o mesmo!! 

Acabei de sentir um sismo aqui em Leiria, por volta das 23:22.

Por mais fracos que sejam assustam-me sempre, sensação horrível.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

nunessimoes disse:


> Confere nas cortes sentiu se bem... Mais de 3.0 a pouca profundidade
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


Confirmo .
Por aqui também se sentiu bem


----------



## nunessimoes (1 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

3.7 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (1 Fev 2017 às 23:32)

Pequeno sismo em Leiria! Vários relatos no facebook!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:32)

Eu não senti e vivo perto de Cortes, no sentido de Fátima...


----------



## Maravedi (1 Fev 2017 às 23:39)

Eu vim cá para ver se alguém tinha notado.... entretanto já sei que o epicentro foi em Porto de Mós com intensidade de 3.1....
O mais estranho, é que eu senti algo... mas estou em Coimbra...


EDIT... afinal a magnitude foi de 3,7


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

*MagnitudeML 3.7
Region
PORTUGAL*
Date time2017-02-01 23:22:32.4 UTCLocation39.60 N ; 8.87 W
Depth20 kmDistances101 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 23:22:32.4 2017-02-01
17 km S of Leiria, Portugal / pop: 45,200 / local time: 23:22:32.4 2017-02-01
4 km W of Porto de Mós, Portugal / pop: 6,100 / local time: 23:22:32.4 2017-02-01
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=564463#summary


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:42)

tenho pessoas a comentar isso no facebook também, ipma já informou que o sismo foi próximo de Porto Mós com intensidade de 3.7


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:42)

*2017-02-01 23:22:31.6*_11min ago_ 39.60 N 8.88 W 15 *3.7* PORTUGAL
*2017-02-01 03:09:54.0* 36.10 N 10.40 W 10 2.7 AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-02-01 02:03:12.8* 36.62 N 7.86 W 10* 3.7* STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-01-31 15:56:06.2* 36.70 N 7.45 W 30 2.7 STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2017 às 23:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2017 às 23:49)

Eu não senti porque na altura me tinha levantado para ir comer, mas a minha mulher que estava sentada na sala a ver TV sentiu.


----------



## Brites (2 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

Maravedi disse:


> Eu vim cá para ver se alguém tinha notado.... entretanto já sei que o epicentro foi em Porto de Mós com intensidade de 3.1....
> O mais estranho, é que eu senti algo... mas estou em Coimbra...
> 
> 
> EDIT... afinal a magnitude foi de 3,7


Porra bem sensível tu...Em Pombal não senti nadinha...


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 00:08)

Incrível a dimensão que a comunicação social está a dar a este abalo!...
Claro que tremeu. Claro que assusta. Mas caramba, já senti abalos mais fortes em Portugal e a notícia não foi dada de forma tão alarmante! 
Lembro-me de há poucos anos, salvo erro, em Dezembro de 2009 (não estou certa) houve um sismo que atingiu a magnitude de 5 na escala de Richter (pelo que me lembro passo o grau 5). 

Eu, em Peniche, não senti. Lembro-me de ouvir um ruído por essa hora, mas pensei ser o carro do lixo e é o que deve ter sido. A electricidade teve uma breve falha, em Peniche, mas foi pouquinhos minutos antes da hora de registo do sismo. Ou seja, nada a ver uma coisa com a outra. 

Tenho amigos que dizem ter sentido bem em Caldas da Rainha, esta noite.


----------



## Brites (2 Fev 2017 às 00:10)

Candy disse:


> Incrível a dimensão que a comunicação social está a dar a este abalo!...
> Claro que tremeu. Claro que assusta. Mas caramba, já senti abalos mais fortes em Portugal e a notícia não foi dada de forma tão alarmante!
> Lembro-me de há poucos anos, salvo erro, em Dezembro de 2009 (não estou certa) houve um sismo que atingiu a magnitude de 5 na escala de Richter (pelo que me lembro passo o grau 5).
> 
> ...


E eu nesse estava na escola num pavilhão pré fabricado, aqui tremeu a triplicar! Mas é normal as pessoas tb estão a relatar muito no face por isso fazem logo notícia grande!


----------



## tozequio (2 Fev 2017 às 00:12)

A CMTV já está com uma emissão especial no terreno, na mórbida tentativa de encontrar algum dano pessoal ou material para relatar em primeira mão.


----------



## Zulo (2 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

E a apresentadora das noticias refere,com uma tremenda convicção...:

"Relembro que até ao momento,não há qualquer *previsão* de réplicas!"... God....


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 00:24)

Brites disse:


> E eu nesse estava na escola num pavilhão pré fabricado, aqui tremeu a triplicar! Mas é normal as pessoas tb estão a relatar muito no face por isso fazem logo notícia grande!


Falo de um tremor cerca da 01h25 da madrugada  

Um à parte... Já vi um relato de ter sido sentido em Sesimbra!...


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 00:26)

tozequio disse:


> A CMTV já está com uma emissão especial no terreno, na mórbida tentativa de encontrar algum dano pessoal ou material para relatar em primeira mão.


Exactamente! Referi agora mesmo isso no facebook! Parece que estão à espera de uma desgraça! 
Já ouvi várias vezes "Ainda não temos registo de feridos"


----------



## Brites (2 Fev 2017 às 00:27)

Candy disse:


> Falo de um tremor cerca da 01h25 da madrugada
> 
> Um à parte... Já vi um relato de ter sido sentido em Sesimbra!...


Sim esquece esse não senti, o que falo foi lá para os lados de 1999 ou 98 não recordo bem! Estava a fazer contas e estou mesmo velho!


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

Brites disse:


> E eu nesse estava na escola num pavilhão pré fabricado, aqui tremeu a triplicar! Mas é normal as pessoas tb estão a relatar muito no face por isso fazem logo notícia grande!


Refiro-me a este  
Cá em casa, em Peniche, os móveis moveram bem. Eu estava a trabalhar à secretária e tudo tremeu, além do barulho assustador! E alguma estruturas sofreram alguns danos. 
Foi o maior desde há 40 anos.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/terramoto/sismo-de-6-0-sentido-em-portugal


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

Brites disse:


> Sim esquece esse não senti, o que falo foi lá para os lados de 1999 ou 98 não recordo bem! Estava a fazer contas e estou mesmo velho!


Também senti esse. Esse ou esses. POr esses anos sentiram-se uns dois ou três, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2017 às 00:34)

E com este já lá vão 5 sismos sentidos por mim, felizmente todos fraquinhos, mas dá sempre para me assustar.

Por aqui foi um ligeiro estremecimento e alguns moveis abanaram ligeiramente.


----------



## nunessimoes (2 Fev 2017 às 01:57)

Mais um sismo na zona... 01h37 de 2.6 de intensidade a 19km de profundidade...
Sentido na zona de Mira Daire

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 01:58)

Houve uma réplica de magnitude 2,6 à 01h36. Não foi sentida.


----------



## romeupaz (2 Fev 2017 às 02:13)

Candy disse:


> Houve uma réplica de magnitude 2,6 à 01h36. Não foi sentida.



Não foi sentida, não é bem assim. Várias pessoas na pagina do fb do meteoleiria afirmaram ter sentido antes da confirmação do IPMA


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2017 às 03:02)

Houve uma réplica de magnitude 2,6 à 01h36. Não foi sentida.


romeupaz disse:


> Não foi sentida, não é bem assim. Várias pessoas na pagina do fb do meteoleiria afirmaram ter sentido antes da confirmação do IPMA


O IPMA já colocou a informação de ter sido sentido.

Aquando do meu comentário, não havia, neste tópico qualquer registo deste segundo tremor ter sido sentido, além de um comentário que entrou à mesma hora do meu. A primeira informação foi de não ter sido sentido. Provavelmente, se a malta antes de ir comentar no facebook fosse registar no site do ipma, as ocorrências sentidas, as informações sairiam mais completas e com mais brevidade. Infelizmente a malta não o faz. Basta aceder aqui e relatar o ocorrido, enquanto ainda se tem as informações todas na memória pois são informações de valor para os comunicados a emitir.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Fev 2017 às 16:55)

Eu por acaso recordo-me desse de 2009 pois na altura estudava em Setúbal e acordei com uma certa dança na cama ... O pessoal que partilhava casa comigo entrou em pânico e estavam extremamente assustados ... Eu como já senti bem pior nos Açores estava calmo e voltei a dormir ... Em relação ao ênfase dado da comunicação social em relação a um sismo destes penso que é um mau exemplo pois estão a habituar mal as populações e a gerar situações de pânico desnecessárias ... É triste que dêem uma cobertura extrema a um sismo pequeno como fazem perante um enorme terramoto ... Para além de condenável é deontologicamente muito questionável pois apenas procuram ganhar mais uns shares à custa do medo alheio ... Os sismos existem e devem ser acompanhados quando necessário para alertar as populações ... mas não em casos destes em que não houve danos nem materiais nem pessoais ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 22:01)

*2017-02-03 21:29:52.0*_29min ago_ 35.23  N  11.65  W  14 2.4  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-02-01 03:09:54.0* 36.10  N  10.40  W  10 2.7  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=54&typ=euro#2


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

Brites disse:


> Sim esquece esse não senti, o que falo foi lá para os lados de 1999 ou 98 não recordo bem! Estava a fazer contas e estou mesmo velho!



Sei qual é esse porque vi uma vez no histórico de sismos do IPMA (não sei se ainda está disponível), magnitude 4/5 se não me engano, epicentro em S. Pedro de Moel, foi exatamente 12 dias depois de eu nascer (nasci ás 10, o tremor foi também ás 10)   Histórico de sismos moderados na região (assim como em todo o país) não devem faltar... A era em que a informação parece que chega à sanita antes dos próprios acontecimentos é que os torna noutra coisa..


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 13:39)

06-02-2017 09:45
Faial
Sismo sentido na ilha do Faial
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:45 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de fevereiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 38 km a WNW do Capelo, ilha do Faial. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Capelo e Castelo Branco, concelho da Horta. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

Mais um sismo exatamente na mesma zona em Porto de Mós a uma profundidade de 4 metros. Apesar de no site do IPMA dizer que não foi sentido, a minha mãe e mais pessoas confirmaram o barulho e mesmo algum tremor. Aquela zona está bem ativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 20:37)

hurricane disse:


> Mais um sismo exatamente na mesma zona em Porto de Mós a uma profundidade de 4 metros. Apesar de no site do IPMA dizer que não foi sentido, a minha mãe e mais pessoas confirmaram o barulho e mesmo algum tremor. Aquela zona está bem ativa.


Quando, hoje?


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Quando, hoje?



Sim. 14h24.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

hurricane disse:


> Mais um sismo exatamente na mesma zona em Porto de Mós a uma profundidade de *4 metros*. Apesar de no site do IPMA dizer que não foi sentido, a minha mãe e mais pessoas confirmaram o barulho e mesmo algum tremor. Aquela zona está bem ativa.



4 quilómetros...


----------



## weatherbox (7 Fev 2017 às 21:51)

E sismos tão fracos mas sentidos devem ser comunicados ao IPMA, eles não são bruxos 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

weatherbox disse:


> E sismos tão fracos mas sentidos devem ser comunicados ao IPMA, eles não são bruxos
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/


 Não sabia disso. Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 23:26)

hurricane disse:


> Sim. 14h24.


E qual foi a magnitude?


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2017 às 00:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E qual foi a magnitude?



A magnitude foi 1.9. Acredito que terá atingido II/III na escala de Mercalli modificada em Porto de Mós, a avaliar pelo comentário do @hurricane. 

Parece que os sismo de 3.7 na semana passada terá desestabilizado aquela zona da falha Nazaré-Pombal, com este é já o 3ºsismo na área e a pouca profundidade.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 01:03)

A cobertura noticiosa dos sismos nos Açores é bastante enviesada. De vez em quando sai a notícia habitual em que um qualquer local está a experienciar sismicidade 'acima da média' e começa a haver ansiedade generalizada. Para que haja uma 'média' é preciso altos e baixos. Mas claro que é perfeitamente compreensível a ausência de notícias relativas à sismicidade 'abaixo da média'.

PT tem sismologia branda mas ocasionalmente severa. No dia 14 fará 2 anos que fez um sismo de 7.1 no Atl. Norte a meio caminho entre os Açores e a Islândia. O de '98 foi bastante brando (5.8) em comparação. Uma nova ocorrência do sismo de '80 (7.2) é um perigo real e seria uma catástrofe colossal:

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/...-grande-sismo-de-1980-nos-acores-videos_12294

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismo-de-1980-nos-acores.1171/#post-38185


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

*2017-02-09 05:01:20.0*_5hr 29min ago_ 35.63  N  10.22  W  61 *3.7  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE *
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## fablept (10 Fev 2017 às 09:34)

[/QUOTE]


Orion disse:


> A cobertura noticiosa dos sismos nos Açores é bastante enviesada. De vez em quando sai a notícia habitual em que um qualquer local está a experienciar sismicidade 'acima da média' e começa a haver ansiedade generalizada. Para que haja uma 'média' é preciso altos e baixos. Mas claro que é perfeitamente compreensível a ausência de notícias relativas à sismicidade 'abaixo da média'.
> 
> PT tem sismologia branda mas ocasionalmente severa. No dia 14 fará 2 anos que fez um sismo de 7.1 no Atl. Norte a meio caminho entre os Açores e a Islândia. O de '98 foi bastante brando (5.8) em comparação. Uma nova ocorrência do sismo de '80 (7.2) é um perigo real e seria uma catástrofe colossal:



As notícias "acima da média" nos Açores tem origem no CVARG/IVARG e pelo que vejo, dão relevância a um maior número de sismos numa zona perto ou no interior de uma ilha em sismos de baixa magnitude, ou então um maior número de sismos de maior magnitude em zonas mais isoladas das ilhas..Com relação de ocorrer sismos sentidos pela população. Mas 99℅ das vezes são anúncios genéricos, sem qualquer detalhe científico e nunca houve um acompanhamento pós sismicidade, uma breve análise, nada.

Mas muita actividade não sai para o público.. já questionei o CVARG o porquê de não disponibilizarem a informação de toda actividade sísmica, a resposta foi "para não criar pânico na população", ao contrário de muitos observatórios sismovulcanicos espalhados pelo mundo, a informação cá é filtrada..É compreensível por sermos pequenos ilhéus no meio do atlântico e há muitos panicosos na internet e nos meios sociais, mas se não se educa a população que períodos de maior sismicidade são normais em zonas sismovulcanicas..Quando o CVARG lança os avisos genéricos, há como dizes uma ansiedade generalizada.

Dizes e bem que o risco é grande de um sismo com grande impacto nos Açores, mas tendo o nosso enquadramento no meio de três placas tectônicas, temos muita sorte, pois por aqui as placas movem se de forma muito lenta, estamos numa zona geologicamente muito complexa mas muito estável.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2017 às 16:24)

fablept disse:


> Mas muita actividade não sai para o público.. já questionei o CVARG o porquê de não disponibilizarem a informação de toda actividade sísmica, a resposta foi "para não criar pânico na população", ao contrário de muitos observatórios sismovulcanicos espalhados pelo mundo, a informação cá é filtrada..É compreensível por sermos pequenos ilhéus no meio do atlântico e há muitos panicosos na internet e nos meios sociais, mas se não se educa a população que períodos de maior sismicidade são normais em zonas sismovulcanicas..Quando o CVARG lança os avisos genéricos, há como dizes uma ansiedade generalizada.



É controverso. Por um lado se os dados fossem facilmente disponibilizados o pânico inicial e ocasional seria facilmente explicado. Contudo, há também modelos meteorológicos um pouco por todo o lado e continuam a ocorrer os mal-entendidos habituais. O problema é a interpretação dos dados (e as entidades oficiais poderiam ter um esforço suplementar nesse aspeto). Mas ainda assim acho que deviam ser disponibilizados. Como o contribuinte já paga por eles ao menos que tenha acesso.

É do entendimento comum que os Açores são sísmicos mas esse é um construto muito abrangente. A falta de dados e de análises facilmente acessíveis impede que a população tenha uma ideia mais concreta do que é que consiste a sismicidade nos Açores. Forma-se uma fachada de normalidade/banalidade - especialmente devido aos inúmeros sismos não sentidos - que depois dá facilmente origem ao pânico quando são publicadas as notícias da sismicidade 'acima da média'. Os sismos de magnitude elevada nem sempre são precedidos por crises sísmicas e é isso que a população não entende. Entende sim as 'crises' como algum prenúncio mau, o que não é bem verdade.

Quanto à prevenção, faz parte da natureza humana desleixar a prevenção quando um qualquer acontecimento não tem data. Também no caso dos sismos as consequências são demasiado grandes para grandes prevenções.

Como mera curiosidade estive a ver a evolução da população e do PIB dos Açores. Desde os anos '80 que a população tem estado mais ou menos igual, nos 250 mil. Mas só no século XXI o PIB por capita subiu quase 50% (pelo meio houve a crise que estagnou tudo)...







Claro que a urbanização trouxe tendências perfeitamente previsíveis, mas volto ao mesmo. As infraestruturas dos Açores são em geral mais recentes do que o continente mas um sismo como o '98 e especialmente o de '80 seria absolutamente catastrófico. Poderia haver um retrocesso brutal nos padrões de vida durante muitos e muitos anos no GC, até porque a predominância económica está, obviamente, na maior ilha (SM). Muitas das outras ilhas são vulneráveis devido à sua pouca população. Como são pequenas a reconstrução não seria colossal mas o governo regional não está propriamente a nadar em dinheiro.




As novas gerações não conseguiriam viver nos anos '80. O que seria da malta sem 'net e facebook?


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2017 às 17:21)

Orion disse:


> Desde os anos '80 que a população tem estado mais ou menos igual, nos *250 mil*.



Correção  240 mil.



Orion disse:


> Mas só no século XXI o PIB por capita subiu quase 50% (pelo meio houve a crise que estagnou tudo)...



PIB Nominal dos Açores...

2015: +-3.7 mil milhões.

2000: +- 2.4 mil milhões

1980: 22.5 milhões de contos  +- 112 milhões de euros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2017 às 14:02)

*Magnitude    3.7
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2017-02-14 01:25:14.0 UTC
Location    37.25 N ; 24.43 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=568505

*2017-02-14 13:35:28.0*_26min ago_ 37.32  N  8.55  W  4 *2.1*  PORTUGAL

http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2017 às 23:51)

Ontem houve mais 2 pequenos sismos, na zona que ficou instável após o sismo de 3.7 ocorrido no dia 1 de Fevereiro.
*
2017-02-19 *05:21 39,56 -8,92 4*  0,8 NE Alcobaça
2017-02-19 *01:1139,60 -8,91 3*  1,0 W Porto de Mós *


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2017 às 02:52)

MSantos disse:


> Ontem houve mais 2 pequenos sismos na zona que ficou instável após o sismo de 3.7 ocorrido no dia 1 de Fevereiro.
> *
> 2017-02-19 *05:21 39,56 -8,92 4*  0,8 NE Alcobaça
> 2017-02-19 *01:1139,60 -8,91 3*  1,0 W Porto de Mós *


Quais são as causas de sismos como esse de Fevereiro? Não fazia ideia dessa zona ser uma zona geologicamente activa, apesar da Serra de Aire e candeeiros e a sua geologia unica 
Lembro-me de há uns anitos, lá para alturas do inicio do milenio também ter sido sentido um sismo em Leiria, mas penso que nem esteja relacionado com este


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2017 às 09:45)

kikofra disse:


> Quais são as causas de sismos como esse de Fevereiro? Não fazia ideia dessa zona ser uma zona geologicamente activa, apesar da Serra de Aire e candeeiros e a sua geologia unica
> Lembro-me de há uns anitos, lá para alturas do inicio do milenio também ter sido sentido um sismo em Leiria, mas penso que nem esteja relacionado com este



Estes sismos estão relacionados com a falha Nazaré/Pombal, é uma zona geologicamente activa, mas felizmente com sismicidade normalmente de fraca intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 10:45)

*2017-03-01 06:48:05.0*_3hr 55min ago_ 37.28  N  24.62  W  10 *3.5*  AZORES ISLANDS REGION

*2017-02-28 20:57:53.8* 41.10  N  7.10  W  10 3.3  PORTUGAL
*2017-02-28 09:06:47.0* 38.67  N  8.43  W  1 2.1  PORTUGAL
*2017-02-28 07:33:46.0* 38.67  N  8.43  W  1 2.2  PORTUGAL
*2017-02-27 21:32:43.0* 36.55  N  9.78  W  14 2.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2017 às 17:44)

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 28-02-2017 20:57 - 3.2 (Richter)*



> _2017-02-28 20:57:00_
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 28-02-2017 pelas 20:57 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Nordeste de Vila Nova de Foz Coa.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) em Vila Nova de Foz Coa e com menor intensidade em algumas localidades próximas.
> ...



Ainda durante o dia de ontem foram registadas 2 réplicas de menor magnitude (0.8 e 1.1).

*2017-02-28 22:30* 41,10 -7,16 6  *0,8* NW Vila Nova de Foz Coa
*2017-02-28 21:43* 41,11 -7,16 6  *1,1* NW Vila Nova de Foz Coa


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

*2017-03-01 17:26:50.0*_59min ago_ 39.30  N  29.88  W  5 *3.1*  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2017-03-01 17:14:57.0*_1hr 11min ago_ 39.37  N  29.87  W  15 *3.1*  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2017-03-01 17:10:53.0*_1hr 15min ago_ 39.38  N  29.88  W  14 *3.8*  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=572746#


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

*2017-03-03 09:28:36.0*_8hr 29min ago_ 36.23  N  8.52  W  15 2.7  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2

*2017-03-02 21:42:13.0* 39.40  N  29.87  W  14 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

*2017-03-06 06:46:19.0*_7hr 07min ago_ 36.58  N  5.02  W  1 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-05 04:03:29.2* 38.92  N  9.70  W  19 2.7  PORTUGAL
*2017-03-04 13:18:30.1* 36.86  N  6.90  W  40 2.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-06 07:01:00.76hr 53min ago 37.32  N  16.10  W  20 4.3  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE 
2017-03-06 08:57:38.04hr 58min ago 38.23  N  26.65  W  5 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=44&typ=euro#2
*


----------



## fablept (6 Mar 2017 às 18:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *2017-03-06 06:46:19.0*_7hr 07min ago_ 36.58  N  5.02  W  1 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> *2017-03-05 04:03:29.2* 38.92  N  9.70  W  19 2.7  PORTUGAL
> *2017-03-04 13:18:30.1* 36.86  N  6.90  W  40 2.8  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
> *2017-03-06 07:01:00.76hr 53min ago 37.32  N  16.10  W  20 4.3  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
> ...



Tem havido alguma actividade no Banco Dom João de Castro (18 sismos até agora), mas nada de novo para a zona que é...


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2017 às 09:32)

Tem havido muitos pequenos sismos na zona de Vendas Novas, já durante a madrugada de hoje houve um de 2.2 de magnitude que foi sentido.



> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 07-03-2017 pelas 02:32 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou NE de Vendas Novas.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Vendas Novas.
> 
> ...



https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2017 às 15:09)

*2017-03-08 06:06:47.0*_9hr 02min ago_ 37.48  N  10.75  W  10 2.0  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
*2017-03-07 02:32:52.0* 38.67  N  8.43  W  1 2.2  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2017 às 16:21)

*2017-03-12 13:20:38.6*_2hr 59min ago_ 36.82  N  7.35  W  40 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-11 22:59:06.6* 36.95  N  3.88  W  12 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-11 12:23:49.0* 35.95  N  9.97  W  30 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

*2017-03-20 17:02:49.2*_1hr 28min ago_ 35.78  N  8.90  W  62 *3.7*  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-18 14:26:27.0* 35.90  N  8.92  W  5 2.1  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-18 08:28:22.0* 37.03  N  9.97  W  13 2.0  PORTUGAL
*2017-03-17 01:55:45.0* 36.83  N  5.45  W  24 2.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-13 05:08:31.0* 36.82  N  6.97  W  44 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2017 às 15:40)

*2017-03-28 22:03:16.0* 36.60  N  9.80  W  14 2.1  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-28 04:33:43.0* 35.88  N  7.60  W  35 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-27 21:07:25.0* 36.30  N  8.18  W  15 2.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-03-23 15:56:54.0* 38.67  N  8.45  W  1 2.1  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2017 às 15:42)

*2017-03-28 22:01:48.6 32.98  N  16.05  W  10 4.3  MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION *

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=53&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2017 às 15:44)

* 
2017-03-29 05:22:10.09hr 20min ago 37.03  N  24.22  W  10 3.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=44&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2017 às 15:45)

*2017-03-29 06:35:16.98hr 05min ago 39.93  N  29.64  W  10 5.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL 
2017-03-29 06:29:31.98hr 11min ago 39.74  N  29.36  W  10 4.8  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL *
http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2017 às 17:48)

Mais um... 
*2017-03-29 15:48:01.0*_58min ago_ 38.72  N  7.88  W  3 2.1  PORTUGAL
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=580316#
*



*


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Mar 2017 às 21:44)

Epá que bom estive a trabalhar fora todo o dia!
Mas estes 3 foram num local ligeiramente diferente!
Espero que fiquem por aqui !


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 19:01)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE*
Date time    2017-04-03 17:42:13.0 UTC
Location    36.63 N ; 11.80 W
Depth    1 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=581367


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

*2017-04-23 11:21:29.05hr 58min ago 38.17  N  26.43  W  2 3.8  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL 
2017-04-18 10:58:30.0* 38.62  N  29.65  W  10 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2017-04-13 05:52:44.0* 40.72  N  29.23  W  10 3.2  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=34&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mai 2017 às 19:02)

*Açores: Sismo magnitude 5,3 a cerca de 480 quilómetros do Corvo*
1 mai 2017 16:42
MadreMedia com Lusa
Atualidade

 
Um sismo de magnitude 5,3 na escala de Richter foi registado ao inicio da tarde de hoje com epicentro a cerca de 480 quilómetros a norte-nordeste do Corvo, informou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).







O IPMA, na sua página na internet, adiantou que "foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional, um sismo de magnitude 5,3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 480 quilómetros a Norte-Nordeste de Corvo (Corvo)", acrescentando que não fora ainda “recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido".

Contactada pela Lusa, fonte da Proteção Civil dos Açores disse não ter registo de qualquer ocorrência.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/acores-sismo-magnitude-53-a-cerca-de-480-quilometros-do-corvo


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mai 2017 às 13:47)

*2017-05-02 10:45:16.81hr 58min ago 36.59  N  7.62  W  14 3.3  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
*2017-05-02 09:23:08.0*_3hr 20min ago_ 39.28  N  9.48  W  31 2.0  PORTUGAL
*2017-04-27 03:21:06.0* 36.35  N  9.80  W  13 2.2  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-04-27 01:35:20.6* 36.61  N  4.60  W  60 2.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-04-26 20:59:11.0* 36.45  N  8.27  W  28 2.0  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 22:18)

*2017-05-04 20:01:39.41hr 14min ago 36.78  N  6.95  W  40 3.4  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR 
2017-05-03 10:45:50.2 35.49  N  3.54  W  30 3.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mai 2017 às 00:13)

Sismo sentido em Coimbra

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 05-05-2017 23:47
2017-05-05 23:47:15
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 05-05-2017 pelas 23:47 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sudoeste da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mai 2017 às 01:32)

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2017050522471401/intensity.html


----------



## jonas (6 Mai 2017 às 08:27)

boas,

Olhando ao mapa dos sismos esse sismo foi seguido de algumas replicas.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Mai 2017 às 16:33)




----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2017 às 15:25)

DaniFR disse:


> Sismo sentido em Coimbra
> 
> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 05-05-2017 23:47
> 2017-05-05 23:47:15
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 05-05-2017 pelas 23:47 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Sudoeste da Figueira da Foz.



Nessa data e hora encontrava-me em Aveiro, não senti o sismo e ainda bem, mesmo os sismos fracos transmitem-me uma sensação de desconforto enorme... Medo!


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2017 às 21:41)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), foi registado às 19H20 um evento com magnitude 3,6 na escala de Richter e epicentro a cerca de 33 quilómetros a sueste de Água Retorta, no concelho da Povoação, em S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV na escala de Mercalli Modificada nas freguesias da Povoação e de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, no concelho da Povoação.

Há ainda informação de que o evento foi também sentido nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e de Água Retorta, no mesmo concelho.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2017 às 01:01)

*Proteção Civil informa que sismo na Graciosa foi detonação numa pedreira*



> A Proteção Civil dos Açores informou que o sismo de magnitude 2,2 na escala de Richter registado hoje à tarde na Graciosa, Açores, tratou-se de um evento que resultou de uma detonação numa pedreira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (12 Mai 2017 às 13:54)

fablept disse:


> *Proteção Civil informa que sismo na Graciosa foi detonação numa pedreira*



 detonaram a Mother of bombs? 2.2ML é obra! Mais um bocadinho e partiam vidros  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2017 às 17:12)

Acabei agora de sentir um sismo aqui em Braga. Nem cinco segundos durou mas ainda abanou as coisas aqui em casa.

Já aparece registado:


----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

Os espanhóis dão uma intensidade ligeiramente superior.

http://www.ign.es/web/resources/sismologia/tproximos/prox.html


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

*Aviso de Sismo no Continente 06-06-2017 17:03
2017-06-06 17:03:26*
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-06-2017 pelas 17:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Símica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Este-Nordeste de Amarante.

Até à  elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.
Fonte: IPMA
_______________
Ainda deve ter abanado bem!!


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2017 às 17:20)

sim, senti e deu pa abanar tudo, a tv baloicou  e a loica bateu bem...


----------



## jonas (6 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Por aqui também senti, mas não abanou quase nada


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2017 às 17:27)

Foi a 49 Km do Porto segundo a aplicação que tenho no telemóvel:







Já agora a aplicação é esta:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.earthquakeadvisor

Funciona muito bem no Android, com filtros, notificações por filtro, etc.. eu tenho configurada para sismos com intensidade superior a 2.5 num raio de 1000 Km da minha localização ( Porto)..


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

*Magnitude    3.5
Region    PORTUGAL*
Date time    2017-06-06 16:03:25.3 UTC
Location    41.30 N ; 8.05 W
Depth    15 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=596723


----------



## panzer4 (6 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

Snifa disse:


> Foi a 49 Km do Porto segundo a aplicação que tenho no telemóvel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim e a informaçao esta correta.
Foi em Amarante segundo o IPMA.
foi bastante sentido entao..


----------



## dahon (6 Jun 2017 às 17:32)

Afinal não estou maluco. Senti o sismo em Viseu. Estava no sótão da minha casa 3° andar e senti um ligeiro abanão. Ainda fui ver se tinha passado algum camião na rua mas não vi nada.
É a primeira vez que sinto um sismo.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2017 às 17:42)

Desde a data em que nasci, foi o mais forte. Aqui no 5o andar tremeu tudo, junto a um barulho surdo,estranho. O lcd da parede abanou, a cama idem e a loiça tremeu bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

*Terramoto de 3,5 com epicentro a nordeste de Amarante
06 jun, 2017 - 17:22

[Em actualização]
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou pelas 17h03 um sismo de magnitude 3.5 na escala de Richter e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 quilómetros a este-nordeste de Amarante.

A informação foi prestada pelo IPMA em comunicado.

“Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados”, informa a nota.

Localização do epicentro (fonte: IPMA):


 
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/85584/terramoto_de_35_com_epicentro_a_nordeste_de_amarante?utm_source=rss *


----------



## JTavares (6 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Terramoto?????


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

Senti e bem em Guimarães...
Partilhei no tópico errado... solicito pf retificação à moderação do forum.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

para o IPMA nao foi sentido....


----------



## dahon (6 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

DMartins disse:


> para o IPMA nao foi sentido....


Já foi emitido um segundo comunicado em que referem que foi sentido com intensidade IV na escala de Mercalli.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

JTavares disse:


> Terramoto?????



Sismo, terramoto, tremor de terra, penso que serão designações diferentes para o mesmo fenómeno..


"Sismo, também chamado de abalo sísmico, tremor de terra, terremoto ou terramoto"

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sismo


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

No JN já com 349 comentários, e vários relatos em como foi sentido ( tirando as habituais brincadeiras e gozo)

*Sismo sentido no Norte do país*

Um sismo de magnitude 3,5 foi registado pelo IPMA, esta terça-feira à tarde, às 17.03 horas (16.03 UTC), com epicentro perto de Amarante.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, "pelas 17:03 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente um sismo de magnitude 3.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Este-Nordeste de Amarante".

Segundo o que o JN apurou, o abalo foi sentido em vários pontos do Norte do país, como Penafiel, Marco de Canaveses, Paredes, Braga, Guimarães e Ponte da Barca.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/porto/amarante/interior/sismo-sentido-no-norte-do-pais-8540419.html


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

Há relatos que foi sentido no Porto,Maia, Gondomar, como ia na rua não me apercebi de nada.

Talvez no interior de habitações mais elevadas e sem barulhos, é provável que algumas pessoas em repouso o tenham sentido como uma ligeira e rápida vibração, semelhante a um camião pesado a passar na rua..


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

Cá por Paços de Ferreira senti primeiro o barulho, um ribombar como um camião muito pesado ou um comboio a passarem junto a casa, e senti a vibração\tremor durante cerca de 20 segundos. Estava a tomar banho, senti  uma barulho e vibração estranhos, desliguei a água e ainda senti, durante uns bons segundos, o barulho e a casa a vibrar.

Foi o primeiro abalo que senti na minha vida, estranhamente pois outros houveram mas que não me apercebi na altura. No mais forte, há 20 anos aproximadamente, estava num carro parado mas com o motor ligado e nada senti.

P.S.: relatei o sismo no meteoglobal. Mas os profissionais do IPMA dedicados ao sub-site devem ter saído de serviço às 17h...(modo irónico *ON*)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Jun 2017 às 19:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Cá por Paços de Ferreira senti primeiro o barulho, um ribombar como um camião muito pesado ou um comboio a passarem junto a casa, e senti a vibração\tremor durante cerca de 20 segundos. Estava a tomar banho, senti  uma barulho e vibração estranhos, desliguei a água e ainda senti, durante uns bons segundos, o barulho e a casa a vibrar.
> 
> Foi o primeiro abalo que senti na minha vida, estranhamente pois outros houveram mas que não me apercebi na altura. No mais forte, há 20 anos aproximadamente, estava num carro parado mas com o motor ligado e nada senti.
> 
> P.S.: relatei o sismo no meteoglobal. Mas os profissionais do IPMA dedicados ao sub-site devem ter saído de serviço às 17h...(modo irónico *ON*)



O Meteoglobal não é o sítio mais indicado para relatar episódios sísmicos. Há um inquérito, muito importante para o estudo do sismo, que pode e deve ser preenchido no separador "Sismos""Sentiu um sismo?". Fica aqui o link: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/sism_inq_step1.jsp?Submit=Continuar


----------



## huguh (6 Jun 2017 às 19:51)

eu estive em casa todo o dia e não senti nada 
a luz foi abaixo durante a tarde 1 ou 2 minutos mas não sei precisar a hora, nem se terá sido na altura do sismo ou não


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O Meteoglobal não é o sítio mais indicado para relatar episódios sísmicos. Há um inquérito, muito importante para o estudo do sismo, que pode e deve ser preenchido no separador "Sismos""Sentiu um sismo?". Fica aqui o link: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/sism_inq_step1.jsp?Submit=Continuar


Obrigado. 

Lá tentei inserir os dados e..."voilá"! Deu erro e não aceitou os dados. Chatice...


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jun 2017 às 22:05)

Entretanto já ouve  outro em Melgaço as 21.00 de Mag 2.6


----------



## lserpa (6 Jun 2017 às 22:08)

WHORTAS disse:


> Entretanto já ouve  outro em Melgaço as 21.00 de Mag 2.6



Melgaço não será bastante incomum?! Vivi em Viana alguns anos e nunca tal me lembro de sismos por lá!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Jun 2017 às 00:31)

Bastante ativo o dia de hoje em sismos...


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

huguh disse:


> Bastante ativo o dia de hoje em sismos...



Ontem ainda houve mais duas réplicas, é provável que ainda haja mais algumas nos próximos dias, até aquela zona voltar a estabilizar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2017 às 12:43)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION *
Date time    2017-06-15 02:14:13.5 UTC
Location    32.82 N ; 16.84 W
Depth    40 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=598663


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2017 às 21:25)

*Magnitude    3.9
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2017-06-15 15:14:58.0 UTC
Location    37.48 N ; 31.95 W
Depth    15 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=598803


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2017 às 10:52)

* Magnitude    4.1
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR* 
Date time    2017-06-17 04:17:47.1 UTC
Location    36.88 N ; 3.92 W
Depth    60 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=599154


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2017 às 10:22)

*2017-07-10 00:51:30.0*_8hr 22min ago_ 37.10  N  23.05  W  5 *4.2  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
*2017-07-07 08:56:49.0* 38.13  N  26.62  W  5 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2017-07-02 20:34:52.0* 37.18  N  22.27  W  15 3.2  AZORES ISLANDS REGION
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=44&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

*2017-07-28 11:34:25.0*_41min ago_ 38.23  N  26.47  W  9 3.1  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
*2017-07-28 11:29:33.0*_46min ago_ 38.12  N  26.63  W  14 3.2  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=44&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jul 2017 às 16:07)

Mais um:

*2017-07-28 14:42:06.0*_22min ago_ 38.08  N  26.67  W  4 3.0  AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 11:46)

*Magnitude mb 4.3
Region MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time 2017-07-30 10:12:04.5 UTC
Location 33.40 N ; 16.89 W
Depth 80 km
Distances 777 km NW of Laâyoune / El Aaiún, Western Sahara / pop: 189,000 / local time: 11:12:04.5 2017-07-30
85 km N of Funchal, Portugal / pop: 101,000 / local time: 11:12:04.5 2017-07-30
63 km NW of Camacha, Portugal / pop: 8,700 / local time: 11:12:04.5 2017-07-30
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=608729#


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 13:07)

Esta zona onde estão a ocorrer estes sismos é pouco sismica. É interessante estarem a haver sismos tão grandes lá. Sismos maiores são mais comuns bem mais a norte junto à falha transformante como se vê aqui:
https://static3.emsc.eu/Images/EVID/60/608/608729/608729.wide.seismicity.jpg
https://static2.emsc.eu/Images/EVID/60/608/608729/608729.regional.seismicity.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

*2017-08-01 03:54:13.0* 41.27  N  29.45  W  1 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

*2017-07-31 23:16:53.7* 36.99  N  3.55  W  12 *4.0  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
*2017-07-31 17:01:16.0* 35.81  N  4.94  W  60 2.7  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
*2017-07-30 13:56:38.8* 36.83  N  4.08  W  60 3.4  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
* 
2017-07-27 00:53:40.0* 36.28  N  9.38  W  31 2.6  WEST OF GIBRALTAR
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

*Sismo de 2.9 com epicentro a 6 km de Torre de Moncorvo*
3/8/2017, 11:51
Um sismo de magnitude 2.9 na escala de Richter, com epicentro seis quilómetros a Este de Torre de Moncorvo, distrito de Bragança, foi registado às 10h17 desta quinta-feira.
...
http://observador.pt/2017/08/03/sismo-de-2-9-com-epicentro-a-6-km-de-torre-de-moncorvo/


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Sismo de 2.9 com epicentro a 6 km de Torre de Moncorvo*
> 3/8/2017, 11:51
> Um sismo de magnitude 2.9 na escala de Richter, com epicentro seis quilómetros a Este de Torre de Moncorvo, distrito de Bragança, foi registado às 10h17 desta quinta-feira.
> ...
> http://observador.pt/2017/08/03/sismo-de-2-9-com-epicentro-a-6-km-de-torre-de-moncorvo/



Por vezes acontecem sismos nessa área, falha da Vilariça a dar sinal de vida.


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

Comunicado Sismológico 24/2017
04, Agosto de 2017 às 16:30

Na sequência do comunicado 497/2017, emitido pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores que aqui se reproduz,

Atividade Sísmica na ilha Terceira O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde a madrugada do dia 4 de agosto, tem vindo a ser registada atividade sísmica numa região epicentral localizada na parte central da ilha Terceira, no Vulcão do Pico Alto. Até ao momento foram registados alguns eventos, todos de baixa magnitude, não havendo informação de nenhum evento ter sido sentido pela população. O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário. Centro de Operações de Emergência CIVISA

Fonte:
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 19:49)

Seria certamente anómalo atividade vulcânica numa das regiões com menor probabilidade. Por outro lado, estatísticas não são previsões certas.

Só mostra como o tempo é relativo e a memória humana é curta. O último sismo violento foi há apenas e só 19 anos. Realisticamente não é muito tempo e as emoções/reações há muito que se perderam no tempo.

A nova geração não faz a mínima ideia do que é experienciar fortes sismos e vulcões nos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (4 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

Pena que não mostram a actividade no mapa de sismos.  Estou curioso para saber a que profundidade deflagraram. 
Por vezes ocorre alguma atividade na zona central do Faial e normalmente o CIVISA, quando torna pública essa atividade exibe os eventos no mapa, mesmo sendo eventos de magnitude inferior a 1 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Ago 2017 às 01:54)

Opa ... parece que o menino resolveu dar uns soluços ... esperemos que seja apenas a actividade sismica normal relativa aos ciclos deste vulcão e que não seja nada mais sério ... Até agora tudo indica que seja apenas algo a acompanhar mas nada de relevante no que diz respeito a outro tipo de acções ... Confirmo a informação do CIVISA ... Na zona da Praia da Vitória onde me encontro hoje desde as 17 horas não senti até agora qualquer evento sismologico ...


----------



## fablept (5 Ago 2017 às 02:15)

Pela primeira vez que ouço falar em alguma actividade sísmica no Vulcão Pico Alto, actividade na ilha Terceira sempre vi junto à Praia da Vitória e na caldeira Guilhermo Moniz..de resto há sempre um ou outro sismo nos nossos vulcões.

Curioso esta actividade sismica ocorrer:

-Depois de uma semana agitada na Islândia.

-No ano em que a exploração geotérmica do Pico Alto irá arrancar /arrancou. Na exploração geotérmica do vulcão do Fogo, suspeito que a geotermia foi a causa de certa instabilidade, de forma localizada nos furos/central é garantido que ocorreu actividade sismica devido à exploração.
Coincidência no Pico Alto? Who knows..

Seja como for..não sabemos nr eventos, profundidades, localização, actividade sismica passada..por isso só podemos especular.


----------



## lserpa (5 Ago 2017 às 02:26)

Desconhecia a exploração geothermal do Pico Alto. 
Vai de volta está a repetir-se o que sucedeu no vulcão do fogo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 14:01)

*2017-08-10 06:45:59.8*_6hr 17min ago_ 41.41  N  29.33  W  10 *4.6  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
2017-08-10 04:28:03.5*_8hr 35min ago_ 41.65  N  29.51  W  10 *4.7  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=611222#map


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2017 às 14:03)

*2017-08-09 16:51:37.0* 36.13  N  10.62  W  20 *3.1  AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE 

2017-08-09 01:45:35.0* 35.65  N  3.62  W  20 *3.1  STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=64&typ=euro#2


----------



## fablept (12 Ago 2017 às 20:05)

> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no seguimento das informações prestadas ao longo do dia de ontem (11 de agosto), se mantém a atividade sísmica a NE da freguesia da Ribeirinha, ilha do Faial, tendo sido registados nas últimas 24 horas um total de 48 eventos de baixa magnitude.
> 
> De acordo com a informação existente, nenhum dos eventos foi sentido pela população.
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2017 às 12:46)

Estive a ver no site do IPMA alguma informação referente aos eventos ao redor do Faial e embora alguns tenham tido uma magnitude superior a 2ML e superficiais, nenhum foi sentido pela população. 
Inclusive houve eventos a 1km de profundidade... é o que eu chamo partir pedra.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (17 Ago 2017 às 07:49)

Alguém sentiu um sismo há minutos?  Zona oeste,  Merceana,  Alenquer. Foi muito rápido.


----------



## J.R (17 Ago 2017 às 07:51)

Senti em Loures

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00ED através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (17 Ago 2017 às 07:52)

fhff disse:


> Alguém sentiu um sismo há minutos?  Zona oeste,  Merceana,  Alenquer. Foi muito rápido.



Pensei que tivesse sido ideia minha!
Durmo num beliche e acordei com um abanão forte mas muito curto!

Edit: Tenho família ao pé de Leiria que também sentiu a mesma vibração horizontal muito curta.


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Ago 2017 às 07:52)

fhff disse:


> Alguém sentiu um sismo há minutos?  Zona oeste,  Merceana,  Alenquer. Foi muito rápido.


Sim, aqui na Lourinhã senti. Estava na cama... Abanou tudo com muita força. Mas foi muito rápido, uns 2 segundos.


----------



## felyzardo (17 Ago 2017 às 07:53)

Sentido Queluz, 3,7.


----------



## fhff (17 Ago 2017 às 07:54)

O me filho também acordou. Eu estava sentado,   tomar o pequeno almoço, e senti bem.  Foi bastante rápido,  coisa de segundos.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Ago 2017 às 07:54)

Confere senti tambem em loures

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## barts (17 Ago 2017 às 07:55)

Também senti, em Torres Vedras. Forte o suficiente para me acordar mas, mas curto.

Enviado do meu GT-I8190 através de Tapatalk


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Ago 2017 às 08:01)

Aqui na Lourinhã sentiu - se bem, mas tenho relatos de outras pessoas que sentiram desde Lisboa a Alenquer


----------



## felyzardo (17 Ago 2017 às 08:02)

O epicentro foi algures por Torres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




60km profundidade


----------



## eLeM (17 Ago 2017 às 08:03)

geoair.pt disse:


> Aqui na Lourinhã sentiu - se bem, mas tenho relatos de outras pessoas que sentiram desde Lisboa a Alenquer


Estava na cama e senti em Paço de Arcos

Enviado do meu Z2 Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## COENTRO (17 Ago 2017 às 08:05)

Em Sintra sentiu-se bem


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## felyzardo (17 Ago 2017 às 08:06)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/ dados diferentes


----------



## jonas (17 Ago 2017 às 08:07)

Deu agora na Rtp1 e dizem que foi de 4.3 (Ritcher) e o epicentro foi perto de Sobral de Monte Agraço.


----------



## felyzardo (17 Ago 2017 às 08:08)

Desde dia 15 já tem havido actividade na zona. https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/
Na app lastquake deu 3.7, mas foi imediato, ipma demorou


----------



## felyzardo (17 Ago 2017 às 08:10)

..


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Ago 2017 às 08:21)

Eu aqui nestas zonas também senti um ligeiro abanão, estava eu na cama.


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia, ja estava para me vir embora para o trabalho, mas a minha namorada sentiu e disse que a cama estava a abanar, eu como estava a andar pela casa nem reparei, mas parece que até foi grande o abanão...


----------



## Geopower (17 Ago 2017 às 10:20)

A reportar de Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras. Por aqui acordei com o sismo. Foi bastante rápido.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2017 às 10:27)

Aqui em Leiria não senti nada, mas foi sentido por algumas pessoas aqui da zona. 
Este foi o 6º sismo na mesma zona e o 2º que foi sentido, acredito que ainda possa haver mais réplicas até que aquela zona possa estabilizar novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Ago 2017 às 10:29)

Não m apercebi de nada, já os meus familiares de Mafra sentiram e bem.


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2017 às 11:16)

Estava aqui a reparar, houve registo de um novo sismo próximo do outro, não sei se será réplica ou se pode ser considerado como tal... No site do ipma não tem essa info: https://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## squidward (17 Ago 2017 às 11:18)

Estava a dormir e nem senti nada 
Estou em Unhos\Loures.


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Ago 2017 às 11:20)

Moro a 5 km de Sobral de Monte Agraço.
Acordei sobressaltado. Foi curto, mas sentiu se bem foi bem audível com as coisas a tilintar em minha casa. Foi dos maiores que já senti até agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2017 às 11:46)

Não dei por nada, estava a dormir, mas a minha mãe deu por ele ao ouvir um vaso a "tilintar", pois é de porcelana e não está bem assente na base.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2017 às 12:12)

Tenho amigos de Odivelas e da Póvoa de Santa Iria que sentiram bem o sismo. Eu estava bem descansadinho na minha caminha e não senti nada.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2017 às 14:16)

Não, a sismologia dos Açores não é assim tão grave tanto em termos de intensidade média como em termos de número de eventos sentidos pela população. Quanto muito agradeço o elogio coletivo de que a malta dos Açores já está habituada a sismos mas este artigo é puro provincianismo bacoco. Até parece que é preciso falar com alguém dos Açores para se saber o que é um sismo


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Ago 2017 às 14:54)

Orion disse:


> Não, a sismologia dos Açores não é assim tão grave tanto em termos de intensidade média como em termos de número de eventos sentidos pela população. Quanto muito agradeço o elogio coletivo de que a malta dos Açores já está habituada a sismos mas este artigo é puro provincianismo bacoco. Até parece que é preciso falar com alguém dos Açores para se saber o que é um sismo




Concordo ... Há quase 20 anos que não há um sismo considerável aqui pelos Açores e a crise do Faial que ela se lembra não foi assim tão intensa na Terceira ... Houve pessoas que sentiram o sismo principal mas nem todas ... e as réplicas nenhuma foi sentida na Terceira ... Houve sim em 97 uma crise sísmica no Banco D. João de Castro que deu para sentir bem alguns sismos ... Mas de 97 para cá são 20 anos ...

O outro grande sismo nos Açores data de 1980 e foi esse sim bastante violento e arrasou a Ilha Terceira mas esse evento aconteceu há 37 anos atrás e creio que a jovem ainda não era nascida nessa altura ...

Conclusão - É falso que nos Açores haja uma frequência de sismicidade sentida pelas populações e portanto este artigo é puro sensacionalismo bacoco ... Para além disso não contribui em nada para qualquer tipo de clarificação e pedagogia no que diz respeito a estes eventos ...

"Quando chega àquele ponto em que penso que tenho de meter debaixo de um móvel porque está a acontecer, já tenho uma certa escala. Não é nada de grave, mas deu para raciocinar"

"Há uma coisa bastante característica dos sismos, que é um som que vem da terra, uma zoada. Aqui em Lisboa foi diferente, porque não se ouve a terra a falar"

Depois destas duas frases i rest my case ... Raciocinem muito que faz bem ... Raciocinem ...


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2017 às 15:13)

> No último dia de fevereiro de 1969, os portugueses acordaram sobressaltados. Um terramoto de magnitude 7,9 na escala de Richter interrompeu a noite, com especial veemência na região algarvia. O último sismo a assustar Portugal destruiu, mas esteve longe do potencial de devastação a que o país está sujeito. “Foi um aperitivo”, avisa o investigador Mário Lopes.



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/28...portugal-tremeu-para-reavivar-o-risco_n985464

Há em geral uma noção equivocada. A sismologia do sul do continente é tão ou mais severa que a dos Açores e não se limita à falha do terramoto de 1755. Apenas difere nos intervalos temporais e na localização do epicentro (substituem danos mais severos por uma possibilidade acrescida de maremotos).

Um sismo igual ao de 1980 (7.2) é inevitável nos Açores e será igualmente destruidor e mortífero. Tanto pode ocorrer daqui a uma semana como daqui a uma década. Mas o continente também será mais cedo ou mais tarde afetado por um sismo severo (como o de 1969) como já foi inúmeras vezes no passado. Este também pode acontecer para a semana como daqui a 30 anos.

Nos Açores a preparação que se pode fazer já se fez (qualidade da construção). As pessoas não se podem preparar mentalmente porque sismos fortes não são de todo comuns. Já os continentais não só vão ser apanhados de surpresa como não estão minimamente mentalizados para a eventualidade. Pela sabedoria popular só ocorrem terramotos fortes nos Açores.

A proteção civil dos Açores pode (e provavelmente irá) ficar completamente à nora com um novo sismo análogo ao de 1980 mas as distâncias são curtas e a maior parte da assistência virá sempre de avião e de barco. Já no continente quando as pontes caírem, os hospitais estiverem severamente danificados e as estradas intransitáveis a Proteção Civil não vai fazer a mínima ideia por onde deve começar. E isto será especialmente óbvio se Lisboa for significativamente afetada.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Aqui pelo meu flanco Oeste é comum ter uma sismicidade elevada e por vezes diária. Embora a frequência sísmica seja elevada, a magnitude raramente ultrapassa os 3 ML e onde os epicentros circulam os 40/50km da Horta. 
Com isto, quero dizer que apesar da proximidade dos sismos, raramente são sentidos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2017 às 15:38)

Para complementar a minha afirmação, podem ver à esquerda do Faial o aglomerado de sismos e nenhum deles foi sentido.


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2017 às 16:04)

Réplica do sismo de hoje de manhã:

*Hora:* 09:06
*Coord:* 39,00 -9,07  
*Mag:* 1,9 
*NE Arruda dos Vinhos*


----------



## david 6 (17 Ago 2017 às 16:52)

não dei por nada, estava ferrado a dormir, mas sei de gente aqui na minha zona que sentiu


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2017 às 23:10)

estes sismos fazem bem às populações... são treinos, reais.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2017 às 23:19)

Agreste disse:


> estes sismos fazem bem às populações... são treinos, reais.



Um sismo dessa magnitude na baixa de Lisboa e que tenha pelo menos 20 segundos de duração, o Pânico instala-se e a fraca alvenaria das habitações devolutas certamente não suportaria tanto tempo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2017 às 23:43)

lserpa disse:


> Um sismo dessa magnitude na baixa de Lisboa e que tenha pelo menos 20 segundos de duração, o Pânico instala-se e a fraca alvenaria das habitações devolutas certamente não suportaria tanto tempo...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



um sismo de 4 não dura 20 segundos, nem sequer 10. Pode é ser superficial.


----------



## lserpa (18 Ago 2017 às 00:13)

Agreste disse:


> um sismo de 4 não dura 20 segundos, nem sequer 10. Pode é ser superficial.



Acredita que já senti sismos de magnitude 4 que duraram mais de 10 segundos... o maior que senti, embora de magnitude superior 5.9ML, ultrapassou os 30.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2017 às 13:48)

Duração de um sismo (ruptura) e duração da propagação das ondas sísmicas são coisas diferentes..a duração da propagação das ondas sísmicas podem demorar horas..sendo que em sismos de grande magnitude as ondas ricocheteiam no interior do planeta.

Quanto mais distante tivermos do epicentro do sismo, maior será a duração da propagação das ondas sísmicas.

No caso deste sismo (registado em Lisboa. GGNV)


----------



## JTavares (18 Ago 2017 às 17:22)

Agreste disse:


> um sismo de 4 não dura 20 segundos, nem sequer 10. Pode é ser superficial.



Convém explicar porquê.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2017 às 18:28)

*SISMO DE SOBRAL DE MONTE AGRAÇO*


> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 17-08-2017 pelas 07:44 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Sobral de Monte Agraço.
> 
> O hipocentro situou-se a uma profundidade de 19 Km em soco cristalino. Do ponto de vista da tectónica, a informação preliminar é compatível com uma rutura em falha inversa ao longo de um plano de falha de direção N40º com inclinação 60º para WNW, sem expressão à superfície. Esta rutura é interpretada como uma reativação de um plano de falha normal correlativa da formação das bacias sedimentares da Orla Mesocenozoica Ocidental.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/sismo_sobral.html

Penso que o segundo maior foi o de 4.1 em Sousel, em Portalegre, que senti com alguma intensidade em 2010.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde

Apenas para reportar um fenómeno estranho que aconteceu aqui em Angra e que achei ser digno de registo neste fórum ...

Estava eu a dar um passeio mais a família junto à zona da rocha próximo ao Monte Brasil aqui em Angra do Heroísmo quando perto de umas condutas de esgoto naquela zona senti um cheiro que é bastante característico e que só tinha sentido em zonas como as Furnas em São Miguel ou nas Furnas do Enxofre no centro da ilha ...

Exactamente ... Cheiro a enxofre por volta das 11 e pouco da manhã em pleno centro da cidade de Angra ... 

Poderá ser apenas uma libertação de gases esporádico do vulcão ali perto mas que é algo totalmente anormal de acontecer por esta zona lá isso é ...

Cumprimentos a todos ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Apenas para reportar um fenómeno estranho que aconteceu aqui em Angra e que achei ser digno de registo neste fórum ...
> 
> ...


Isso não costuma ser bom sinal, mas esperemos que seja só uma esporádica dispersão...


----------



## JTavares (20 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

Convém reportar a quem de direito para actuarem (se quiserem).


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:01)

JTavares disse:


> Convém reportar a quem de direito para actuarem (se quiserem).


Tens toda a razão!


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Ago 2017 às 16:23)

JTavares disse:


> Convém reportar a quem de direito para actuarem (se quiserem).





luismeteo3 disse:


> Tens toda a razão!




Já enviei mail logo antes de postar a situação aqui no Meteo.pt ao serviço de protecção civil regional ( SRPCBA ).

Enviei agora também ao IVAR e CIVISA ...


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2017 às 22:11)

Ontem foi sentido um sismo na cidade da Horta, cujo o epicentro deu-se a 40km a NW desta localidade. O sismo foi sentido com uma intensidade maxima de II Mercalli.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (20 Ago 2017 às 22:16)

No entanto, a atividade sísmica na região dos Açores teve um ligeiro incremento em algumas áreas, tanto que o SRPCB lançou hoje um novo comunicado sismológico.
Este comunicado refere também um aumento de atividade no Banco D. João de Castro. Para quem não sabe, trata-se de um sistema vulcânico submarino que se localiza entre a ilha Terceira e São Miguel. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2017 às 22:32)

Tem existido alguma actividade sísmica, nestes últimos dias, a sul do Algarve.

Hoje, foi um sismo de 3.3 a 45 kms a sul-sudoeste de Albufeira.

No dia 17, houve outro sismo de 3.1 a 65 kms a sul-sudeste de Tavira.

Nenhum foi sentido.


----------



## JTavares (20 Ago 2017 às 23:12)

Algo maior a cozinhar?....


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2017 às 08:10)

sismicidade natural numa zona próxima da falha interplacas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Ago 2017 às 14:27)

Apenas para complementar a informação referente ao cheiro de enxofre que senti ontem ...

Fui contactado telefonicamente pelo CIVISA e por escrito pelo SRPCBA ...

O que o CIVISA me disse é que foi um piquete da protecção civil ao local na tarde de ontem e que o cheiro já se tinha dissipado ...

O SRPCBA informou-me que o assunto está em análise ...

Entretanto tive mais uma informação por parte de um amigo meu que reporta que também sentiu na semana passada cheiro a enxofre ao pé da Chanoca na zona do Negrito nos arredores da cidade ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2017 às 14:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Apenas para complementar a informação referente ao cheiro de enxofre que senti ontem ...
> 
> Fui contactado telefonicamente pelo CIVISA e por escrito pelo SRPCBA ...
> 
> ...


Pois o importante é reportar...


----------



## fablept (21 Ago 2017 às 15:09)

@Wessel1985

Acho que nessas situações o IVAR/CIVISA será a entidade a contactar.. o IPMA não faz qualquer tipo de análise a ocorrências dessas.
Ainda à 1 mês andei de férias na Terceira, passei o dia no Monte Brasil e vários dias em Angra e nunca cheirou-me a enxofre..como dizes cheiro a enxofre na Terceira só mesmo nas Furnas do Enxofre!

Não sabemos se já aconteceu no passado, mas zonas de desgaseificação podem não ocorrer mesmo no centro de um vulcão, poderá ocorrer no perímetro do mesmo..

Ainda este fim de semana ocorreu um sismo na caldeira Guilherme Moniz e tivemos neste mês o episódio sísmico no vulcão Pico Alto, mas ambos são distantes de Angra (8~10km)..


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2017 às 15:27)

As áreas a NW do Faial e no Banco D. João de Castro têm uma zona epicentral bastante localizado, destacando-se o Banco D. João de Castro. 
Nos últimos dias, temos assistido a alguns eventos sísmicos de baixa magnitude em algumas estruturas vulcânicas da região. 









Quanto à sua origem, não houve qualquer tipo de esclarecimento por parte das autoridades competentes. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

fablept disse:


> @Wessel1985
> 
> Acho que nessas situações o IVAR/CIVISA será a entidade a contactar.. o IPMA não faz qualquer tipo de análise a ocorrências dessas.
> Ainda à 1 mês andei de férias na Terceira, passei o dia no Monte Brasil e vários dias em Angra e nunca cheirou-me a enxofre..como dizes cheiro a enxofre na Terceira só mesmo nas Furnas do Enxofre!
> ...




Exactamente ...

Depois de ter contactado as duas entidades ( CIVISA e SRPCBA ) o que me disseram foi para no caso de haver novas informações acerca de alguma situação para contactar em primeira instância o SRPCBA.

Esse organismo depois de fazer a sua análise e caso ache necessário um estudo mais aprofundado ai sim contacta o IVAR/CIVISA para eles entrarem em cena caso seja necessário ...

Foi uma boa situação para esclarecer um pouco mais acerca de quem contactar nestes casos ...

Em relação ao fenómeno ... De facto houve alguma instabilidade no Vulcão do Pico Alto mas pelo que amigos meus que conhecem bem aquela zona me dizem é que essa zona vulcânica vai desde o norte da ilha até ao Posto Santo que já fica relativamente perto da cidade ( Caldeira Guilherme Moniz ) ...

Poderá ser e agora entrando um pouco no reino da especulação uma libertação esporádica de gases relacionada com a Caldeira Guilherme Moniz visto que o enxofre sentiu-se em Angra e nos arredores da cidade ... o que leva a crer que não é um evento localizado ... e portanto enquadra-se no que o @fablept estava a dizer ... ou seja que o cheiro a enxofre será nas imediações do centro do vulcão ...


----------



## Windmill (21 Ago 2017 às 18:08)

Acho que e libertação de gases vulcânicos. Um processo completamente normal para quem vive em ilhas vulcânicas.
Na Graciosa só há libertação de gases de enxofre na caldeira da ilha, e proximidades do mesmo vulcão.
Quando estudei em São Miguel, por lá a situação é bem diferente. Além do complexo vulcânico das furnas, existe o das sete cidades e o do fogo.
Na altura lembro que gases vulcânicos arrebentaram por debaixo do chão de uma casa de moradores na Ribeira grande, formando uma caldeira. 
As pessoas até tiveram de mudar de habitação. 
E nas furnas é gases por todos os lados. Bueiros, fossas, buracos etc... Logo deve ser normal o que se passou em Angra


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2017 às 09:47)

Parece que houve um sismo sentido aqui na zona de Leiria na ultima madrugada, Alguém aqui do forum deu por alguma coisa? 

 Teve 2,7 magnitude, com o epicentro a NW Leiria e grau III na escala de Mercalli modificada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2017 às 11:11)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que houve um sismo sentido aqui na zona de Leiria na ultima madrugada, Alguém aqui do forum deu por alguma coisa?
> 
> Teve 2,7 magnitude, com o epicentro a NW Leiria e grau III na escala de Mercalli modificada.


Eu não dei por nada...


----------



## nunessimoes (28 Ago 2017 às 12:35)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que houve um sismo sentido aqui na zona de Leiria na ultima madrugada, Alguém aqui do forum deu por alguma coisa?
> 
> Teve 2,7 magnitude, com o epicentro a NW Leiria e grau III na escala de Mercalli modificada.


Confere. Estava na Ortigosa e senti. Abanou um pouco então o som antes de tremer foi algo


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 16:16)

*2017-08-30 14:22:21.0*_51min ago_ 40.28  N  29.42  W  5 3.7  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
*2017-08-30 14:20:07.954min ago 40.22  N  29.66  W  10 4.8  AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
*2017-08-30 14:09:31.0*_1hr 04min ago_ 40.25  N  29.47  W  5 3.5  AZORES ISLANDS REGION 
*2017-08-30 13:55:27.0*_1hr 18min ago_ 40.37  N  29.35  W  12 3.3  AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 16:18)

* M 5.4 - 151km ENE of Santa Cruz das Flores, Portugal 
2017-08-30 14:20:06 UTC 40.185°N   29.621°W 10.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us2000ad51#executive

 M 5.1 - 159km ENE of Santa Cruz das Flores, Portugal 
2017-08-30 14:19:14 UTC 40.000°N   29.398°W 10.0 km depth
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us2000ad50#executive


*


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2017 às 19:37)

Sismo 3.2 ao largo de Peniche

http://shakemap.ipma.pt/2017090417585101/intensity.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2017 às 22:55)

*Magnitude 4.3
Region MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time 2017-09-08 21:07:35.6 UTC
Location 32.81 N ; 15.56 W
Depth 45 km


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2017 às 19:33)

Notificação há momentos no telemóvel ( sismo às 19:09 h)


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2017 às 19:33)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 11-09-2017 19:09
> 2017-09-11 19:09:00*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 11-09-2017 pelas 19:09 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Noroeste de Portimão.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2017 às 20:05)

Senti um pouco, mas nem deu para abanar o capacete.  Gorringe, continua a dormir desde de Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2017 às 09:27)

Mais um...

É impressão minha  ou este ano tem sido particularmente prospero em sismos sentidos em Portugal? Mas felizmente todos de fraca intensidade.


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Set 2017 às 11:22)

Sismo 2,9 no Alentejo

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bej...a-de-richter-sentido-no-alentejo-8764518.html


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Set 2017 às 15:11)

18-09-2017 10:00
S. Miguel
Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:21 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 18 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a WSW de Água Retorta, ilha de S. Miguel.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Água Retorta, concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2017 às 15:32)

MSantos disse:


> É impressão minha ou este ano tem sido particularmente prospero em sismos sentidos em Portugal?



Sim, tem sido e é bom que os haja de baixa intensidade (tendo em conta o tipo de sismos), pois é uma forma de libertação de energia paulatina durante um período longo de tempo. Era bem pior não haver e depois quando houvesse algum sismo, este fosse um sismo devastador...
Como dizia o meu avô: "Mais vale ir a mil casamentos do que a um funeral..."


----------



## fablept (18 Set 2017 às 15:50)

Isso é verdade @Dias Miguel , alguma coisa é melhor do que nada! Mas não esquecer que são precisos alguns milhares de sismos de M3, para baixar a magnitude de um sismo de magnitude 7 para 5 (assim por alto, se todos os sismos ocorressem na mesma falha)..


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 23:57)

Magnitude    4.2
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2017-09-20 22:34:41.0 UTC
Location    37.18 N ; 24.10 W
Depth    10 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=619503


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2017 às 11:15)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Miguel
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:46 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 28 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro no Faial da Terra, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) no Faial da Terra, concelho da Povoação (ilha de S. Miguel).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2017 às 18:56)

Comunicado CIVISA

Sismos sentidos na ilha de S. Miguel - atualização
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:46 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 29 de setembro foram registados dois eventos sentidos. O primeiro sismo teve magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NW da Ribeira Quente (concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel). O segundo sismo, com magnitude 3,0 (Richter), localizou-se a cerca de 1 km a NNW da Ribeira Quente.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeira Quente. Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade V nas Furnas, IV/V na Povoação, e IV nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e Ponta Garça.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Comunicado IPMA

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 29-09-2017 14:46
_2017-09-29 14:46:00_

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 29-09-2017 pelas 14:46 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte-Nordeste das Furnas (S. Miguel). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Furnas e intensidade máxima III/IV na região de Ribeira Quente. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 18:58)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sismos sentidos na ilha de S. Miguel - atualização
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:46 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 29 de setembro foram registados dois eventos sentidos. O primeiro sismo teve magnitude 3,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NW da Ribeira Quente (concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel). O segundo sismo, com magnitude 3,0 (Richter), localizou-se a cerca de 1 km a NNW da Ribeira Quente.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeira Quente. Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade V nas Furnas, IV/V na Povoação, e IV nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e Ponta Garça.
> ...



Eh lá! VI!!!! Já não via algo assim desde 1998!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Set 2017 às 19:03)

lserpa disse:


> Eh lá! VI!!!! Já não via algo assim desde 1998!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Os epicentros foram em terra numa zona do Vulcão das Furnas dai ter sido sentido a uma escala maior pelas populações ...

O IVAR no seu site afirma no seu índice que o Vulcão das Furnas está com uma atividade ligeiramente acima do normal ...

Será que temos algum user da zona que possa relatar algo do que se passou?


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Episódios sísmicos nas Furnas não são raros. Em 2015 houve um relevante episódio, mas a oeste da caldeira.

Ainda não vi ao pormenor a sismicidade, mas ontem ocorreram sismos junto ao maciço da Povoação..hj aparenta ter migrado entre as Furnas e a Ribeira Quente. Mas o curioso é que o sismo foi antecedido pelo menos por dois sismos de menor magnitude..


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2017 às 19:53)

Embora a magnitude não tenha sido muito significativa, o facto de ter sido em terra e ter sido sentida como VI Mercalli modificada, não sei até que ponto poderá ter registado alguns danos em alvenaria mais fraca! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2017 às 21:52)

Sentido como VI já manda um grande estouro! São sismos superficiais, como de costume aqui nos Açores, o IPMA marcou como profundidade de 2km.

Novo comunicado do IVAR/CIVISA


> Atividade Sísmica no Vulcão das Furnas (ilha de S. Miguel)
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 14:27h (hora local) do dia 29 de setembro, registou-se um incremento da atividade sísmica no Vulcão das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel, numa faixa com cerca de 5 km de comprimento de direção NW-SE, que se estende da zona da Ribeira Quente à Lagoa das Furnas. Paralelamente têm sido registados igualmente alguns microssimos mais dispersos na área do Vale das Furnas.
> 
> Os eventos mais energéticos ocorreram às 14:46h, com magnitudes 3,1 e 3,0, e tiveram epicentros localizados a 2 km a NW da Ribeira Quente e 1 km a NNW da Ribeira Quente (concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel), respetivamente. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeira Quente. Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade V nas Furnas, IV/V na Povoação, e IV nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e Ponta Garça.
> ...


----------



## fablept (29 Set 2017 às 21:58)

Sentido como VI já manda um grande estouro! São sismos superficiais, como de costume aqui nos Açores, o IPMA marcou como profundidade de 2km.

O IPMA apenas refere como 1 sismo de Ml3.0, o CIVISA fala em 2 sismos de Ml3.1 e Ml3.0 espaçados por 10segundos.. realmente olhando para o sismograma só se vê um amontoado de ondas sísmicas nessa hora..

Novo comunicado do IVAR/CIVISA


> Atividade Sísmica no Vulcão das Furnas (ilha de S. Miguel)
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que desde as 14:27h (hora local) do dia 29 de setembro, registou-se um incremento da atividade sísmica no Vulcão das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel, numa faixa com cerca de 5 km de comprimento de direção NW-SE, que se estende da zona da Ribeira Quente à Lagoa das Furnas. Paralelamente têm sido registados igualmente alguns microssimos mais dispersos na área do Vale das Furnas.
> 
> Os eventos mais energéticos ocorreram às 14:46h, com magnitudes 3,1 e 3,0, e tiveram epicentros localizados a 2 km a NW da Ribeira Quente e 1 km a NNW da Ribeira Quente (concelho da Povoação, ilha de S. Miguel), respetivamente. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, os sismos foram sentidos com intensidade máxima V/VI (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Ribeira Quente. Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade V nas Furnas, IV/V na Povoação, e IV nas freguesias do Faial da Terra e Ponta Garça.
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2017 às 16:07)

*Atividade sísmica está a normalizar na ilha açoriana de São Miguel*
1 out 2017 15:38
MadreMedia / Lusa

 
A atividade sísmica na ilha de São Miguel, Açores, está a normalizar, informou hoje o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros, observando que aquela está a aproximar-se dos “níveis de referência”.






Segundo a Proteção Civil, que cita o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores, a atividade sísmica que se regista em São Miguel desde a tarde de sexta-feira “diminuiu ao longo do dia seguinte, aproximando-se dos níveis de referência”.

“Todos os eventos registados nas últimas 24 horas foram de baixa magnitude e localizaram-se na faixa que se desenvolve entre Furnas e Água Retorta, no concelho da Povoação, não havendo qualquer notícia de terem sido sentidos pela população”, adianta a Proteção Civil regional.

Na sexta-feira, registou-se um “incremento da atividade sísmica” no vulcão das Furnas, havendo ainda o registo de “alguns microssismos” na área do vale das Furnas.

“Registou-se desde as 14:27 de hoje [sexta-feira] um incremento da atividade sísmica no vulcão das Furnas, em São Miguel, numa faixa com cerca de cinco quilómetros de comprimento, direção noroeste/sueste, que se estende da zona da Ribeira Quente até à lagoa das Furnas”, informou a Proteção Civil regional.


Os sismos “mais energéticos ocorreram às 14:46, com magnitudes 3,1 e 3,0, e tiveram epicentros localizados a dois e a um quilómetro, respetivamente, a noroeste da Ribeira Quente, no concelho da Povoação”.

Estes foram sentidos com intensidade máxima V/VI na escala de Mercalli Modificada na Ribeira Quente.

“Os eventos foram ainda sentidos com intensidade V nas Furnas, IV/V na Povoação, e IV no Faial da Terra, no concelho da Povoação, e Ponta Garça, no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo”.

No sábado, a atividade sísmica na zona das Furnas já evidenciava uma tendência decrescente.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...a-a-normalizar-na-ilha-acoriana-de-sao-miguel


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

Não foi cá mas perto...

*Magnitude ML 3.9 
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR *
Date time 2017-11-03 17:19:03.7 UTC
Location 36.21 N ; 4.14 W
Depth 10 km
Distances 109 km E of Gibraltar, Gibraltar / pop: 26,600 / local time: 18:19:03.7 2017-11-03
62 km SE of Málaga, Spain / pop: 569,000 / local time: 18:19:03.7 2017-11-03


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 17:43)

Magnitude ML 2.1
Region AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
Date time 2017-11-02 19:33:36.0 UTC
Location 36.78 N ; 11.02 W
Depth 2 km
Distances 272 km SW of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 19:33:36.0 2017-11-02 
187 km W of Sagres, Portugal / pop: 2,000 / local time: 19:33:36.0 2017-11-02


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2017 às 15:02)

Magnitude 3.9
Region MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION
Date time 2017-11-05 02:07:00.9 UTC
Location 31.86 N ; 13.36 W
Depth 122 km


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Nov 2017 às 01:12)

09-11-2017 18:30
Terceira
Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:57 (hora local=hora UTC-1), do dia 9 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 8 km a ENE de Cabo da Praia, ilha Terceira.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na Praia da Vitória. 



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

*Magnitude    4.1
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time    2017-11-15 04:43:57.9 UTC
Location    32.61 N ; 18.19 W
Depth    11 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=630314


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

23:51 Tremor de terra bem audível por "baixo" da sala.

Vamos a ver se saem registos.


----------



## huguh (19 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 23:51 Tremor de terra bem audível por "baixo" da sala.
> 
> Vamos a ver se saem registos.



Magnitude 2.2
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-11-18 23:51:48.0 UTC
Location 38.77 N ; 8.02 W
Depth 11 km
Distances 97 km E of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 23:51:48.0 2017-11-18 
25 km NW of Évora, Portugal / pop: 55,700 / local time: 23:51:48.0 2017-11-18


----------



## PedroMAR (19 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

Estou em casa. S. Miguel de Machede, e também ouvi, mas não se sentiu


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

jorgepaulino disse:


> 23:51 Tremor de terra bem audível por "baixo" da sala.
> 
> Vamos a ver se saem registos.



No site do IPMA ainda não aparece, mas costumas ter bom ouvido para a coisa! 

P.S. (00:04) Os colegas já o "caçaram"!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

Bem me parecia que não era impressão, bem audível em Arronches mas não tremeu nada.


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Nov 2017 às 00:07)

Este menino fez-se ouvir bastante bem e por largos segundos. 

Vamos a ver os valores do nosso IPMA. Mas não tremeu nada, apenas rugiuuuuuu e bastante bem!


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

E sai outro....


----------



## PedroMAR (19 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

gora pareceu-me outro


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2017 às 00:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem me parecia que não era impressão, bem audível em Arronches mas não tremeu nada.



Estou perto de Benavente e aqui em casa ninguém deu por nada!

Magnitude 2.2, epicentro a Norte de Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## huguh (19 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

Magnitude 2.2
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-11-18 23:51:48.0 UTC
Location 38.77 N ; 8.02 W
Depth 11 km
Distances 97 km E of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 23:51:48.0 2017-11-18
25 km NW of Évora, Portugal / pop: 55,700 / local time: 23:51:48.0 2017-11-18


IPMA confirma os valores


----------



## jorgepaulino (19 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

Foram 2, o segundo muito fraco.

Por agora chega!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

MSantos disse:


> Estou perto de Benavente e aqui em casa ninguém deu por nada!
> 
> Magnitude 2.2, epicentro a Norte de Montemor-o-Novo.


O que é certo é que ouvi o estrondo, longínquo mas ouvi. Cheguei a pensar que era mesmo um terramoto mas não fiz muito caso, entretanto era mesmo verdade.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2017 às 00:24)

joralentejano disse:


> O que é certo é que ouvi o estrondo, longínquo mas ouvi. Cheguei a pensar que era mesmo um terramoto mas não fiz muito caso, entretanto era mesmo verdade.



Eu já senti alguns, felizmente todos de fraca intensidade, no entanto é sempre desconfortável quando te apercebes do que acabaste de sentir... Confesso que é das coisas que mais me mete medo.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 00:32)

MSantos disse:


> Eu já senti alguns, felizmente todos de fraca intensidade, no entanto é sempre desconfortável quando te apercebes do que acabaste de sentir... Confesso que é das coisas que mais me mete medo.


Até ao momento, apenas senti um cujo epicentro foi perto de Sousel. Fiquei super assustado naquele momento e neste momento, quando pensei que poderia ser de um terramoto fiquei assustado porque por vezes começam pelo estrondo e depois começa tudo a tremer.  Não pensemos nisso mas nestas situações em que eles aparecem penso que não estamos livres de uma desgraça a esse nível.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2017 às 01:34)

O único mais significativo que senti foi o mesmo referido acima, ainda deu para o susto sim, lembro me que estava a haver um jogo de futebol no estádio aqui ao lado e foi interrompido porque sentiram o sismo. É uma sensação um bocado de impotência quando começa tudo a tremer e só se ouve a estrutura do prédio a roncar e a loiça a tilintar.  Fui dos primeiros a submeter um report para o IPMA, o site foi abaixo rapidamente na altura.

Entretanto, agora não me apercebi de nada uns km mais a norte, mas também estou de headphones.




> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 19-11-2017 00:21
> 2017-11-19 00:21:51*
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 18-11-2017 pelas 23:51 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou NW Arraiolos.
> 
> ...


----------



## huguh (19 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

o 2º sismo às 0:08 teve intensidade de 1.7, praticamente no mesmo local e à mesma profundidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

*Magnitude    mb 4.3
Region    MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION*
Date time    2017-11-29 13:13:35.4 UTC
Location    33.49 N ; 17.09 W
Depth    10 km
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=633061


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:24)

*Magnitude    4.8
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2017-12-04 22:08:33.9 UTC
Location    42.07 N ; 25.72 W
Depth    2 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=634093


----------



## Intruso (7 Dez 2017 às 12:56)

Tremor de terra no Porto. Sentido em várias zonas do norte do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

*Magnitude ML 3.5*
Region PORTUGAL
Date time 2017-12-07 12:53:45.6 UTC
Location 41.21 N ; 7.97 W
Depth 43 km
Distances 294 km N of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 12:53:45.6 2017-12-07
21 km SW of Vila Real, Portugal / pop: 17,100 / local time: 12:53:45.6 2017-12-07
7 km N of Valadares, Portugal / pop: 9,300 / local time:12:53:45.6 2017-12-07
_
Source parameters provided by:_
Instituto Geografico Nacional -- Madrid, Spain (MAD)

Fonte: EMSC

Foi revisto de 3.3 para 3.5.

O IPMA diz 3.6

*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 07-12-2017 12:53*
_2017-12-07 12:53:46_ O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 07-12-2017 pelas 12:53 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Norte-Noroeste de Mesão Frio.

De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrosísmica actualizada.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


A localização do epicentro de um sismo é um processo físico e matemático complexo que depende do conjunto de dados, dos algoritmos e dos modelos de propagação das ondas sísmicas. Agências diferentes podem produzir resultados ligeiramente diferentes. Do mesmo modo, as determinações preliminares são habitualmente corrigidas posteriormente, pela integração de mais informação. Em todos os casos acompanhe sempre as indicações dos serviços de proteção civil. Toda e qualquer utilização do conteúdo deste comunicado deverá sempre fazer referência à fonte.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## pimigas (7 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

Intruso disse:


> Tremor de terra no Porto. Sentido em várias zonas do norte do país.


Mais um em Amarante? 

Em Recarei , Paredes foi bem sentido

Enviado de meu MI 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Dez 2017 às 13:05)

Também senti


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2017 às 13:09)

Num 11º andar no Porto tremeu e bem, foi visível os computadores a abanar e o piso a vibrar..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

A terra sente que a chuva se aproxima... até treme!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2017 às 13:21)




----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2017 às 13:25)

Em minha casa, num 7º andar, foi também sentido, o meu gato ficou com as orelhas bem levantadas ..


----------



## S Pimenta (7 Dez 2017 às 13:32)

Em Valongo no 1º andar foi bem ligeiro só quem estava sentado é que sentiu, até estava na dúvida se foi mesmo, mas depois foi confirmado pelo IPMA.

Quem mora lá na zona deve ter apanhado cá um susto!


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Senti bastante, ouvi algo ao longe a chegar e depois tremeu tudo e depois escutei ele a "ir embora"  É uma descrição estúpida mas foi mesmo assim


----------



## pimigas (7 Dez 2017 às 13:40)

S Pimenta disse:


> Em Valongo no 1º andar foi bem ligeiro só quem estava sentado é que sentiu, até estava na dúvida se foi mesmo, mas depois foi confirmado pelo IPMA.
> 
> Quem mora lá na zona deve ter apanhado cá um susto!


Lá perto é a aldeia de Mafomedes. Pouca gente lá mora. 
O sismo foi ao pé das Minas do Teixo. Aquilo lá por dentro deve ter ficado giro...

Enviado de meu MI 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Tovar (7 Dez 2017 às 13:53)

Aqui em Espinho senti o sismo, um barulho que parecia um camião a passar na rua, um barulho com uma clara direcção de NE, um pequeno abanão na casa.

No Marco de Canaveses, por relato de familiar a mesa de cozinha abanou com força, com dois estrondos.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

O que senti foi como que um camião pesado a passar ao lado do restaurante onde estava. Típico. A estrada é toda em cubos de granito (paralelos) e transmite muito o movimento de veículos pesados.
Já tinha acontecido à passagem de outros camiões pesados, e fiquei na dúvida se seria mais um deles, ou então se seria um sismo. Confirmou-se o sismo.
Este foi o 2º sismo que me lembro de sentir. Já tenho mais uma medalha...


----------



## S Pimenta (7 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> O que senti foi como que um camião pesado a passar ao lado do restaurante onde estava. Típico. A estrada é toda em cubos de granito (paralelos) e transmite muito o movimento de veículos pesados.
> Já tinha acontecido à passagem de outros camiões pesados, e fiquei na dúvida se seria mais um deles, ou então se seria um sismo. Confirmou-se o sismo.
> Este foi o 2º sismo que me lembro de sentir. Já tenho mais uma medalha...



Também só me lembro de sentir 2 sismos... o outro foi mesmo aqui em Valongo e foi bem sentido... Foi em 2013 (https://www.publico.pt/2013/02/13/local/noticia/sismo-sentido-no-grande-porto-1584376)

Outro que chegaram a falar eu ainda era pequeno e acho que foi de noite, mas não me lembro de o sentir... acho que foi há uns 15-20 anos...
Não sei mais... só me lembro de 1 história: os 2 na cama e a mulher diz "Está quieto com a cama! " mas era o terramoto...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Dez 2017 às 18:53)

Só me lembro de te sentido 2, o de hoje e um em Maio de 2015, no dia da luta do Mayweather vs Pacquiao


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 22:57)

Eu ouvi um ronco e só depois percebi que seria o sismo, mas não me apercebi do "abanão".

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2017 às 00:24)

bem, só soube agora deste sismo... 

Mesão Frio fica a pouco mais de 10km daqui, bem perto.. e não senti nada... nunca sinto estas coisas e nunca senti um sismo na vida 
não devo voltar a ter outro assim tão perto tão cedo!


----------



## jonas (8 Dez 2017 às 10:20)

Tambem senti o sismo, o chão abanou um pouco, mas sobertudo ouviu-se um ronco.
Foi o 2° sismo que senti na vida, em 2013 também senti um.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Dez 2017 às 10:50)

jonas disse:


> Tambem senti o sismo, o chão abanou um pouco, mas sobertudo ouviu-se um ronco.
> Foi o 2° sismo que senti na vida, em 2013 também senti um.



Terá sido 2013? Recordo de um com epicentro em Vandoma, numa Quarta feira de Cinzas, pensei que tivesse sido há mais tempo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

*Magnitude ML 3.1 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2017-12-20 17:44:17.0 UTC
Location 37.47 N ; 24.72 W
Depth 6 km
Distances 1373 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 17:44:17.0 2017-12-20 
89 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 16:44:17.0 2017-12-20 
62 km SE of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 16:44:17.0 2017-12-20


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 20:50)

Teya disse:


> Sismo 3,7 SW Odemira, sentido em Lagos


Já existe tópico para 2018...


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 12:21)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismos-portugal-2018.9619/pagina-4#post-650185


----------

